# 02 TDI Electric Sucks



## jollyTDI (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry wrong thread, please delete, I started over in the right forum


_Modified by jollyTDI at 8:55 AM 10-23-2008_


----------



## jollyTDI (Mar 17, 2008)

just realized this is definatly wrong forum sorry...


----------

